# Going into water Cooling CM STORM SCOUT help please



## Darrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey people, so im new to this forum and i could really use a little advice at the moment.

So by the title i have a CM Storm Scout case complete with a AMD 965 Black Ed. CPU.
A GTX 480 GPU and a whole bunch of Fans running air throughout. I installed a water block to my CPU begining of the year (Hydro Series H50) and after getting the GTX 480(Zotac) i decided i wanted to go into water cooling to supress noise levels and temps.

My problem now is the radiator for the CPU W.Block takes up alot of vital room needed to install a radiator larger than 120mm. Now i was thinking of doing away with the water block alltogether and setting up a full water cooling loop.

Will a 80mm reservoir be sufficient enough to supply both the GPU and CPU for water?
Will a 120mm radiator be enough to keep everything at decent temps?

I can get some pics up, just dont know how.(Email?)

I appreciate your advice or a point in the right direction.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2010)

for the res size, yes 80mm is enough.

For the 120mm rad, no it isn't enough to cool a CPU and GPU.

Host images here: http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## Darrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Great. Is it possible to have two radiators in a loop? 
Maybe i could have one radiator for each component.

Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally think the CPU would be fine on a single rad, but the 480 may require the area of two to keep it cool, on top of the single for the CPU.


----------



## Darrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmmm. Looks like im running out of options here with this. Say i keep the H50 W.Block currently supporting the CPU.Would a single 120mm Rad be sufficient enough for a single GTX 480? Was thinking i could squeeze that inside the case somewhere.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2010)

maybe hang a double rad on the outside and keep the H50 on the inside?

I could be way off on the rad for the 480, but I seriously doubt one 120mm rad will be able to keep up with the heat load of the Fermi.


----------



## Darrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Never thought of that, though im not sure how i would get the tubes on the inside. Maybe a new case is in order.


----------



## Darrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey i changed my mind in the end, im going to swap out my case for this : http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2810

Then i will be able to easily fit the Dual Rad.

If you know of a better idea im open to critism. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2010)

That would solve the issue if you want all the rads internal


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Darrel said:


> Hey i changed my mind in the end, im going to swap out my case for this : http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2810
> 
> Then i will be able to easily fit the Dual Rad.
> 
> If you know of a better idea im open to critism. Thanks for the advice.



that case is a great case. it has a slot for  a filport so you never have to move your resevoir to. and it has pre cut tube holes in the back so you can mount your radiators outside and inside. my suggestion: buy a *GOOD* 3X120mm radiator ie. hwlabs black ice extreme/sr1 320, thermochill pa 120.3 etc etc. they cost a little more but are thicker and cool way better. get a good pump, D5/mcp655 or MCP355 with a top and run 1/2 ID-3/4OD tubing you will get optimal cooling this way AND a good block for the cpu and gpu: heatkiller 3.0,EK supreme HF, apogee XT. and ek fc block or aquacomputer fc block for the gpu


----------

